# "I'm way too indie for your mainstream tastes." (Music rant)



## eversleep (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry if this has been done before.

I'm sure we all know somebody like this. Someone who probably says the following...



> The radio is just a tool used to brainwash the masses. Anyone who actually like the garbage that these radio stations play is merely a puppet of society's views. Every single song ever played on the radio is pure trash and not real music at all. Elvis Presley? He sucked! The Beatles? They sucked! Michael Jackson? He really sucked! Real music that requires talent was not meant to be played on the radio at all and all the good music is hidden from everybody, because real musicians don't want money! I'M BETTER THAN EVERYONE ELSE WHO LISTENS TO THAT GARBAGE!!!



What's your opinion on these people? Too much time on their hands to search the internet for "indie" music? 
I think they're definately trying WAY too hard to be different. It's one thing if you honestly don't like mainsteam music, that's fine of course, but if you don't listen to the radio, then how would you even know that every song on it sucks when you probably haven't even heard most of the songs that get airplay? And is there really a reason to be THAT hateful of everything that people happen to like? Just because people like it means it's bad? Really? I think that since everybody breathes oxygen, it must be brainwashing the masses and all these "too cool for mainstream" people should stop breathing since everybody else breathes and breathing is just uncool! Right?

Discuss.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

i like foster the people and bear vs shark


but I bet the majority of you people here dont know them. :\


----------



## RailRide (Sep 4, 2011)

All you need to know.

---PCJ


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> foster the people



You mean that band that was plastered all over my facebook ads?
I've heard of them.

I like shitty indie music and shitty popular music.
Also it's pretty difficult to find indie music that's actually fun. And if it is, then it's probably found some or will find some mainstream success. And if it does there will always be plenty of hipsters who liked it before it was mainstream. As an excuse for liking a band that was played on a popular radio station.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> You mean that band that was plastered all over my facebook ads?
> I've heard of them.
> 
> I like shitty indie music and shitty popular music.
> Also it's pretty difficult to find indie music that's actually fun. And if it is, then it's probably found some or will find some mainstream success. And if it does there will always be plenty of hipsters who liked it before it was mainstream. As an excuse for liking a band that was played on a popular radio station.


yes, they are growing popular
they are growing
and my inner hipster weeps

if you like FTP, listen to Waste, Call It What You Want, Pumped Up Kicks, Helena Beat, Houdini and I Would Do Anything For You

also listen to Bear Vs Shark. My fave song by them is Ma Jolie but Broken Dog Leg and Kylie are good too.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 4, 2011)

Hipsters are self-proclaimed anticonformists, but in reality are hypocritical reverse stream conformists. Indie music is usually pretty good though, but more popular things are also good. The radio brainwash thing is hilarious, although considering how often pop radios repeat songs...


----------



## Lunar (Sep 4, 2011)

There used to be a few hipsters at my school, so once we got out for the day, my friend and I would drive past blaring Kenny Rogers and Foreigner, you know, good music that isn't "underground".  It pissed the gangstas off, too.    Two birds with one stone.


----------



## Cyril (Sep 4, 2011)

I only listen to bands you've never heard of :V
I only listen to bands that have never released a song :V
I only listen to bands that have never touched an instrument in their lives :V

really though the whole thing is stupid. I don't listen to many mainstream bands but that's because of my musical taste.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 4, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> I only listen to bands you've never heard of :V
> I only listen to bands that have never released a song :V
> I only listen to bands that have never touched an instrument in their lives :V
> 
> really though the whole thing is stupid. I don't listen to many mainstream bands but that's because of my musical taste.




yoyr post made me verry comfused ;~~~;


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 4, 2011)

Since I don't like the stuff in the radio, nor liste to indie stuff, I don't have this problem. 
Yet, I only listen to "mainstream" classical music (I'm a little ashamed of that) but it's not like you see classical music hipsters very often.


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2011)

It happens to correlate as such that much of popular music does not fit my tastes


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 4, 2011)

RailRide said:


> All you need to know.
> 
> ---PCJ



Comparing hipsters to anticonformists is so mainstream.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 4, 2011)

I want to see hipsters listening to someone like Merzbow. Obviously not actual Merzbow though, far too mainstream.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Sep 4, 2011)

I like this obscure band... you've probably never heard of them.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 4, 2011)

I listen to a ton of music that's not played on the radio. But mostly because I like European metal and deathcore stuff along with some EBM for my electronic/dance moods. And they're all bands nobody ever heard of. Does that still count? =D


----------



## Larry (Sep 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Pumped Up Kicks



I'm scared of that song because I wear pumped-up kicks. :c

The song is so catchy, yet the story the song tells is very disturbing.


----------



## DW_ (Sep 4, 2011)

Listening to the radio around where I live is subjecting one's ears to the absolute drivel that is fat Americans singing about trucks, trucking, divorce and love all day as well as Elvis and other such BS. This is why I bring my computer and its cache of awesome indie AND mainstream music that doesn't suck with me.


----------



## cad (Sep 4, 2011)

Interestingly enough, pretty much the entirety of my audio folder is filled with music from indie artists. I don't think the amount of music that would classify as mainstream exceeds 1 GB.

Not sure if that'd classify me as hipster, although I enjoy things that the majority probably never have heard off.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 4, 2011)

my friend is a hipster without the relative snob, and he showed us this band. I love it.

Titus Andronicus, my friends.

Indie is a good time.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2011)

If it has a Wikipedia article, it isn't indie enough :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 4, 2011)

A majority of unlabeled metal bands I stumble upon may or may not suck, but it's the actual quality of the audio file that kills it for me. I can't listen to 64-92kbps, it's unbearable - So I tend to avoid indie or unlabeled simply for that matter.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> A majority of unlabeled metal bands I stumble upon may or may not suck, but it's the actual quality of the audio file that kills it for me. I can't listen to 64-92kbps, it's unbearable - So I tend to avoid indie or unlabeled simply for that matter.


I'm such a hipster that I want lossless files even if the music is lo fi c:


----------



## Namba (Sep 5, 2011)

Mainstream or not, good music is good music. If it's good, then I'll get it; radio sucks. I don't listen to a whole lot of indie, either.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> I'm scared of that song because I wear pumped-up kicks. :c
> 
> The song is so catchy, yet the story the song tells is very disturbing.


Yeah I love that song. My sister likes it too which really surprised me because she's always saying my music "sounds like something you'd hear in an old man bar" when she fucking listens to country
Like... not just Taylor Swift, but full out, old man, drunken bar music "Boot Scootin Boogie". Yes. That is the shit she listens to, and then she turns around and says Flogging Molly & Catch-22 are "old man songs"


speaking of catch-22 if you dont like this song you can fuck yourself
[yt]DWbbvI0aE4w[/yt]


----------



## chapels (Sep 5, 2011)

counterpoint: presley, the beatles, and michael jackson wrote their own songs. 

the idea behind not supporting 'mainstream' music is not that people hate it because it's popular (although some equally mislead idiots would imply otherwise), but because there are far too many modern-day artists who don't even write their own songs. who don't have any talent and get by on entirely on studio magic, trend promoting and/or sex appeal. lots of very talented bands don't get proper recognition while katy perry teases a lollipop on stage over the sound of what might be her own voice.

of course, some people have their head up their ass either way you look at it. people will dismiss talented mainstream acts solely because they've achieved popularity. people will pour money into castrated disney-pop and continue to support an industry that still operates on stone-age ideals. no matter which way you cut it, most people don't know what the fuck they are talking about.

here's a question: what do you listen to that prompted this tirade?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 5, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I'm such a hipster that I want lossless files even if the music is lo fi c:



Or...128kbps minimum, you know, where you can actually hear instruments that aren't in some muddled mess? Where the cymbal sounds better than smacking a spoon on a trashcan lid :v


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i like foster the people and bear vs shark
> 
> 
> but I bet the majority of you people here dont know them. :\


I like metavari...

but I bet NOBODY here knows them :U (except for one... who I linked their music to. he no counts)


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 5, 2011)

I used to be the kind of person who hated hipsters because I thought all of them were like the one described in OP`s post.
Then I stopped being close minded.
Then I tried Wavves.
Then I no longer hated hipsters.

Plus, I kinda like how they dress.


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Or...128kbps minimum, you know, where you can actually hear instruments that aren't in some muddled mess? Where the cymbal sounds better than smacking a spoon on a trashcan lid :v



128 as a minimum is still pretty shitty standards, imo


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> 128 as a minimum is still pretty shitty standards, imo


192 is my bare minimum, 128 for streaming
128 kbps talk radio is godly c:
I honestly can't hear a difference between 320 and a lossless file but I like lossless anyway because I can be snobby about it :V
But if all my music was lossless, it would be like 100 gigs lol


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 6, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> 192 is my bare minimum, 128 for streaming
> 128 kbps talk radio is godly c:
> I honestly can't hear a difference between 320 and a lossless file but I like lossless anyway because I can be snobby about it :V
> But if all my music was lossless, it would be like 100 gigs lol



Pfyeah, haven't been able to find unlabeled or indie metal bands at 128, let alone 192 or 320.


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Pfyeah, haven't been able to find unlabeled or indie metal bands at 128, let alone 192 or 320.



Just need to know where to look, gents~
or you could just support the band and buy their album


----------



## Takun (Sep 6, 2011)

But radio for the most part does suck?  So many ads.  Oh the humanity. :C


----------



## Namba (Sep 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> 128 as a minimum is still pretty shitty standards, imo


Haha! All my iPod music is compressed to that and still I have, like, 11 gigs of music space taken up. Sounds pretty good, but definitely a difference.


----------



## Azure (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a whole slew of pretentious picture lined up for this thread, but yeah almost everything on the pop and rap stations sucks a big fat cock, sorry to say. 
"Has a beat and can be danced too" is about all that popular music offers these days, because everyone is a pretend alcoholic, so they need pretend music to pretend party. Also, mainstream metal is UNIFORMLY horrible.


----------



## iTails (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree that pop music takes the spotlight of potentially brilliant artists, but you like what you like. I honestly like a lot of music that plays on the radio, but in all honesty, most of that stuff never tops the stuff I find via Youtube searches. I find Post Rock and IDM/Trip-Hop the most interesting genre's though.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 6, 2011)

Since it hasn't been posted yet and it's more or less how I feel about music on the radio, you can have this video

[yt]pehHOqx7JXg[/yt]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 6, 2011)

Aden said:


> Just need to know where to look, gents~
> or you could just support the band and buy their album



Feel free to offer any suggestions on where to look for unlabeled/indie metal bands. I buy albums if they're good, I use Youtube and such to sample, but I DO buy IRL.


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Feel free to offer any suggestions on where to look for unlabeled/indie metal bands. I buy albums if they're good, I use Youtube and such to sample, but I DO buy IRL.



- contact the band, or band webpage/myspace/facebook/soundcloud/etc.
- discogs
- sites such as musicstack or gemm
- ebay
- ask around on music forums

usually if I can find an email address for the band or a band member, it'll be possible for me to have a CD/LP in my hands


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 7, 2011)

Aden said:


> - contact the band, or band webpage/myspace/facebook/soundcloud/etc.
> - discogs
> - sites such as musicstack or gemm
> - ebay
> ...



I prolly should've qualified it with saying I'm LOOKING for unlabeled and such bands - I can't get more than a minute past most of the songs I run across :/


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 7, 2011)

Heh, I like my less mainstream/non-mainstream music.

Oh hey, how's all that from earlier now? :V


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I prolly should've qualified it with saying I'm LOOKING for unlabeled and such bands - I can't get more than a minute past most of the songs I run across :/



Oh, in that case I dunno, I'm rubbish at that too
My best leads are just...talking to people. Last.fm is a great place.


----------



## Isen (Sep 12, 2011)

I am pretty sure no hipster thinks the Beatles or Elvis or MJ (I think) sucked.



LizardKing said:


> I want to see hipsters listening to someone like Merzbow. Obviously not actual Merzbow though, far too mainstream.


I dunno man I like noise and other avant-garde garbage. 


This is Tides said:


> my friend is a hipster without the relative snob, and he showed us this band. I love it.
> 
> Titus Andronicus, my friends.
> 
> Indie is a good time.


Titus puts on a super fun show.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 12, 2011)

Radio in the UK does suck though. Every single station is Top 40 music, even the so called "Rock FM". I'm jealous of Americans for the fact that 90s alt. rock and grunge still gets played.


----------



## Waka Flocka Flame (Sep 13, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I want to see hipsters listening to someone like Merzbow. Obviously not actual Merzbow though, far too mainstream.



Wolf Eyes Hipster Noise Yellow Swans Hipster Noise Kevin Drumm Hipster Noise Lightning Bolt Hipster Noise Black Dice Hipster Noise



SHOOT FIRST, ASK QUESTIONS LAST THAT'S HOW THESE SO CALLED GANGSTAS LAST


----------



## Takun (Sep 13, 2011)

I love Titus Andronicus


----------



## djraverfox (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm one to never listen to the FM stations that are available. I can't speak for the rest of the US, but in my area, the songs that play on the radio haven't changed in 6 years.

HOWEVER!

An old station called WHFS came back. Used to listen to it growing up and it got replaced with Latin Top 40 (wtf?). WHFS was known for its grunge and even dared as far as to go into death metal during some late night sessions.

Now that they are back, they actually have EDM late at night and its not this Ibiza commercial house/trance 4x4 nonsense. (_No offense to the peeps that listen to that but you can not deny that music is made with a step sequencer, a Sytrus preset and a no talent hack behind a keyboard who gets paid far too much money._)

I heard Diselboy laying down a DnB set live at around 2am in the morning and it was on FM RADIO! Blew my mind...for serious.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 17, 2011)

FM radio seems to overplay EVERYTHING. That's one reason why people hate it so much. I'm actually happy when I hear a song I like on the radio. It's even more exciting when I've heard it on Sirius XM first. It's like "Yes! Actual good music is taking over FM Radio!"

Then, the song becomes a smash hit....and then you hear it once every hour....and then you start to get sick of hearing it >___<

Foster the People's "Pumped Up Kicks" suffers from this effect. It becomes "so good" that it gets overplayed, and the song starts to lose its charm. LMFAO's "Party Rock Anthem" took off as well. It's even played in a KIA commercial featuring dancing hamsters. Granted, I still like the song, but if I continue to hear it constantly then it'll lose it's charm as well.


----------

